# με τον αραμπά = at a snail's pace



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Ο _αραμπάς_ είναι τούρκικη λέξη και σημαίνει κάρο — το κάρο που το σέρνουν ζώα, αλλά στα τουρκικά είναι και το αυτοκίνητο. _Araba vapuru_ είναι, φυσικά, το φεριμπότ. Μήπως σήμαινε αυτοκίνητο και στα ελληνικά; Εκτός από το 



 «Αραμπάς περνά / κι η σατράπισσα / που αγάπησα είναι μέσα / αγκαλιάζεται / κι ούτε νοιάζεται η μπαμπέσα». Αυτοκίνητο δεν είναι εδώ;

αραμπάς = cart, horse(-drawn) cart ή ox cart

Να δούμε τις μεταφορικές σημασίες:
Με τον... αραμπά το πρόγραμμα «Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας».
Με τον αραμπά τα έργα στην Ιόνια Οδό.
*… proceed(s) at a snail’s pace*
Με τον αραμπά το έστειλες;
Have you sent it *by snail-mail*? Have you *snail-mailed* it?


----------



## Palavra (Jan 17, 2011)

Ερώτηση: αυτό το snail mail δε σημαίνει απλώς (αν και λίγο υποτιμητικά), _ταχυδρομείο_; Θέλω να πω, δεν χάνεται η μεταφορική έννοια του _με τον αραμπά_ εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο. Με τα ηλεκτρονικά και τους κούριερ, το παραδοσιακό είναι για μένα ο αραμπάς τού σήμερα.


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Γιατί να είναι αυτοκίνητο ο αραμπάς της σατράπισσας; Την ίδια περίπου εποχή δεν γράφει και ο Μάρκος τον Αραμπατζή με τα τσίλικά του τ' άλογα; (άντε, λίγο νωρίτερα). Για κάποιες δεκαετίες συνυπήρχαν άμαξες και αυτοκίνητα.

Σε ένα βιβλίο κυβερνητικής από τα πρώτα που είχαν εκδοθεί από Έλληνα συγγραφέα (περσότερα δεν θυμάμαι και είναι μακριά το βιβλίο) υπήρχε σ' ένα κεφάλαιο, ως μότο, η παροιμία: Με τον αραμπά το λαγό να πιάν'ς, που είναι και το μόνο που θυμάμαι από το βιβλίο.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Ναι, στον Δημητράκο έχει (που δεν θυμάμαι να τα 'χω ακούσει):
*κυνηγάει το λαγό με τον αραμπά - με τον αραμπά ο λαγός δεν πιάνεται* (επί των ζητούντων να επιτύχωσί τι εν ραστώνη, όθεν ματαίως).

Δεν επιμένω για το αραμπάς = & αυτοκίνητο, γιατί πρώτη φορά σήμερα μού μπήκε η υποψία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2011)

Στο slang.gr έχει άλλον έναν άγνωστο (σε μένα) ιδιωματισμό:
αλείφω τον αραμπά
Η κυριολεκτική έννοια της έκφρασης αυτής είναι «βάζω γράσο στις ρόδες του αραμπά για να κυλάει πιο εύκολα». Ο αραμπάς είναι το τετράτροχο κάρο, το οποίο αποτελούσε και το βασικότερο μέσο μεταφοράς στο παρελθόν. Καθότι την σήμερον δεν υπάρχουν πια πολλοί αραμπάδες και αραμπατζήδες, η έκφραση αυτή χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για την μεταφορική της έννοια. Σημαίνει ότι κάνω εκδουλεύσεις και δώρα σε κάποιον, ο οποίος έχει τη δύναμη να κάνει τα πράγματα να κυλήσουν προς όφελος μου (δηλαδή το «δόντι»).
— Ο Γιώργος βλέπω είναι στις καλύτερες βάρδιες και υπηρεσίες. Δεν έχει χάσει μεροκάματο και γράφει όλο υπερωρίες. Μα πώς γίνεται αυτό;
— Μα καλά, δεν ξέρεις ότι τις προάλλες είχε πάλι τον προϊστάμενο στο εξοχικό του; Και συνέχεια τον φορτώνει δώρα. Τον αλείφει τον αραμπά.​


----------



## sarant (Jan 17, 2011)

Και σε μένα άγνωστος είναι. Επιπλέον, με την (εκνευριστική) μόδα που υπάρχει, νομίζεις ότι κάθε έκφραση του τύπου "το Χ-ρήμα το Υ-ουσιαστικό" είναι ομοφοβικό χιούμορ.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ναι, στον Δημητράκο έχει (που δεν θυμάμαι να τα 'χω ακούσει): *κυνηγάει το λαγό με τον αραμπά - με τον αραμπά ο λαγός δεν πιάνεται* (επί των ζητούντων να επιτύχωσί τι εν ραστώνη, όθεν ματαίως).


Ακριβώς το αντίθετο καταθέτει ο Γεωργακάς: _prov_ *με τον αραμπά πιάνει ο Tούρκος το λαγό* _the Turk catches the hare while riding in a carriage_, *success comes w. patience and perseverance*


----------



## SBE (Jan 17, 2011)

Διευκρινιστικά, στην Ξάνθη μου είχαν εξηγήσει ότι αραμπάς είναι το κάρο που το σέρνουν βόδια, το άλλο που το σέρνουν άλογα είναι κάρο, άμαξα κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2011)

SBE said:


> Διευκρινιστικά, στην Ξάνθη μου είχαν εξηγήσει ότι αραμπάς είναι το κάρο που το σέρνουν βόδια, το άλλο που το σέρνουν άλογα είναι κάρο, άμαξα κλπ.


Δεν αποκλείεται καθόλου σε κάποια μέρη, αφού έχουμε διάφορα κάρα, να εξειδικεύονται οι σημασίες. Ένα λεξικό μάλιστα δίνει μόνο το _ox cart_ σαν μετάφρασμα της λέξης. Επειδή ωστόσο υπάρχουν _βοϊδάμαξες_, _κάρα με βόδια_, _αραμπάδες με γαϊδούρια_ κ.λπ., δεν θα ήταν φρόνιμο να περιοριστούμε.

Συμφωνεί πάντως με το _αραμπάς = βοϊδάμαξα_ και αυτή η ιστοσελίδα, αφιέρωμα στα κάρα του Βαλτινού (στα Τρίκαλα).


----------

